# Deviled Eggs?



## kadesma (Nov 20, 2013)

We did this once before but I've forgotten what  others felt was a favorite for parties and holidays. Mine are egg yolks mixed with s&p enough mayo to hold them together, golden mustard, dash of Tabasco and Worcestershire, fresh chopped parsley, top with smoked paprika. how about you?
kades


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2013)

Same as yours, but I add finely minced onion and celery seeds. I'm not sure what golden mustard is. I use mustard powder.


----------



## merstar (Nov 20, 2013)

I use mayonnaise, Gulden's Spicy Brown Mustard, and a tiny pinch of salt. I keep the mayonnaise level as low as possible - I don't like it too mayonnaisey (is that a word?). When they're all put together, I sprinkle them with smoked black pepper. 

Smoked paprika sounds good, too - I love that stuff, and use it in tons of dishes. I'll have to try it - thanks, kadesma.


----------



## menumaker (Nov 20, 2013)

I go with a mixture of mayo and curry powder and a little S&P seasoning......Can't make enough of the things for parties


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2013)

When taking deviled eggs to a parties, I always make two varieties:  one a mild flavored one with mayo and sweet relish; the other with dried mustard and Tabasco.

I like to sprinkle cayenne instead of paprika on top.  Not too much heat, and usually a prettier red than paprika.

For a summer cookout I like to ask that everyone bring some deviled eggs.  It's a great appetizer while waiting for the meat to be done, and everyone seems to make them differently, giving lots of variety.  Plus, it's pretty inexpensive to make.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2013)

Mayo, garlic powder, juice from the olive jar (paprika and pimento stuffed green olives for garnish).  Simple and addictive.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2013)

My deviled eggs are the #1 app when I cater parties and I'm making them for turkey day, for sure.

BASIC RECIPE: Mayo, Miracle Whip, Dijon mustard, onion powder, garlic powder, soy sauce and Worcestershire sauce.

People who think they hate Miracle Whip devour them are always asking for the recipe.

I garnish with all kinds of stuff.  Pickles, olives, chives, radish slivers, Korean yellow turnip, kimchi.  I don't like paprika on them but I have used the Spice House's powdered tomato for its flavor.

My favorite recipe adds wasabi paste and is garnished with a wasabi pea.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 20, 2013)

I do the mayo, Dijon mustard, Tabasco, some salt and freshly ground black pepper, etc. thing but... I add a little caper juice to the mix, then chop some avocado and toss it with lemon juice and put bits of chopped avocado into the hollow of the egg white before piping in the egg yolk mixture.  As a final measure I top each egg with chopped fried bacon and chopped fresh chives.  These get gobbled up every time!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 20, 2013)

Our basic recipe is to add mayo or miracle whip ( depending on who puts them together),  a touch of yellow mustard, salt and white  pepper.  Garnish with a sprinkle paprika and parsley. 

I may add  
-- onion powder
-- slivers of jalapeno,  some seeds included
-- snipped tarragon leaves
-- snipped chives or scallion tops
-- sliced green olives


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2013)

I was taught they are only called devilled eggs if there is something hot in them, like mustard. If there isn't, they are called stuffed eggs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I was taught they are only called devilled eggs if there is something hot in them, like mustard. If there isn't, they are called stuffed eggs.



I hadn't heard that before, TL, but you're right.  Interesting reading here, as always: http://www.foodtimeline.org/foodeggs.html#deviledeggs


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2013)

I like to put ground mustard, minced dill pickle and a bit of white vinegar in mine and garnish with chopped chives.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2013)

I remember one lady brought to the cookout, deviled eggs swirled like yin yang with potted ham.  YUMMY!


----------



## Zagut (Nov 20, 2013)

Mayo.
Salt
Pepper.
Dust with Cayenne.

I like to keep it simple like my mind.


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I hadn't heard that before, TL, but you're right.  Interesting reading here, as always: The Food Timeline: history notes--eggs



Do you know what happens when you post something else that covers the subject? I spend the next hour or two reading the whole thing. Then I never get back to DC. What an education I am getting. They never taught this in my schools.


----------



## Oldvine (Nov 20, 2013)

Mine are the pretty basic method: mayo, mustard, salt,pepper, a sprinkle of paprika or parsley.  I've tried other recipes but it seems like the old standard is the favorite.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2013)

Oldvine said:


> Mine are the pretty basic method: mayo, mustard, salt,pepper, a sprinkle of paprika or parsley.  I've tried other recipes but it seems like the old standard is the favorite.



+1, I like the old standard too.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2013)

Addie said:


> Do you know what happens when you post something else that covers the subject? I spend the next hour or two reading the whole thing. Then I never get back to DC. What an education I am getting. They never taught this in my schools.



I know - that happens to me, too  I sometimes have to stop myself from following links and reading another topic ... and another ... and so on ...


----------



## kadesma (Nov 20, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> +1, I like the old standard too.


 


Oldvine said:


> Mine are the pretty basic method: mayo, mustard, salt,pepper, a sprinkle of paprika or parsley. I've tried other recipes but it seems like the old standard is the favorite.


 


Zhizara said:


> I remember one lady brought to the cookout, deviled eggs swirled like yin yang with potted ham. YUMMY!


 


GotGarlic said:


> I like to put ground mustard, minced dill pickle and a bit of white vinegar in mine and garnish with chopped chives.


 


Andy M. said:


> Mayo, garlic powder, juice from the olive jar (paprika and pimento stuffed green olives for garnish). Simple and addictive.


 


jennyema said:


> My deviled eggs are the #1 app when I cater parties and I'm making them for turkey day, for sure.
> 
> BASIC RECIPE: Mayo, Miracle Whip, Dijon mustard, onion powder, garlic powder, soy sauce and Worcestershire sauce.
> 
> ...


 


Katie H said:


> I do the mayo, Dijon mustard, Tabasco, some salt and freshly ground black pepper, etc. thing but... I add a little caper juice to the mix, then chop some avocado and toss it with lemon juice and put bits of chopped avocado into the hollow of the egg white before piping in the egg yolk mixture. As a final measure I top each egg with chopped fried bacon and chopped fresh chives. These get gobbled up every time!


 


Whiskadoodle said:


> Our basic recipe is to add mayo or miracle whip ( depending on who puts them together), a touch of yellow mustard, salt and white pepper. Garnish with a sprinkle paprika and parsley.
> 
> I may add
> -- onion powder
> ...


 


taxlady said:


> I was taught they are only called devilled eggs if there is something hot in them, like mustard. If there isn't, they are called stuffed eggs.


 I made some today to take to dialysis and I added some fresh grated Parm to them. They were wonderful and I got lots of raves from the nurses about them One nurse even  chopped up the white and then made a sandwich with it. Think I'll make more that way for Thanksgiving with added parm
kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your participation in this thread. Hugs to you all may your Thanksgiving be the best ever.
kades


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 21, 2013)

Great ideas here--I have chickens, so deviled eggs are in regular rotation.  If I have to take them somewhere, I put the whites in the dish, and put the yolk mixture into a ziplock bag.  When I arrive, I snip the corner of the bag and squeeze to fill the whites.  Easy-peasy, no mashed eggs.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 21, 2013)

sparrowgrass said:


> Great ideas here--I have chickens, so deviled eggs are in regular rotation.  If I have to take them somewhere, I put the whites in the dish, and put the yolk mixture into a ziplock bag.  When I arrive, I snip the corner of the bag and squeeze to fill the whites.  Easy-peasy, no mashed eggs.


What a smart idea....I'll be doing it like this from now on.  Well I will if I can remember.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2013)

I like them with sweet relish, finely minced onion, mustard and mayo.


----------

